# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  PFK Fishnews: Neolamprologus brichardi and pulcher are same species

## AquaticQuotient.com

Scientists have found evidence that the Lake Tanganyikan cichlids Neolamprologus brichardi and N. pulcher are actually one and the same species. 

In a paper published in the most recent issue of the journal Molecular Phylogenetics and Evolution, Nina Duftner, Kristina Sefc, Stephan Koblm&#252;ller, Walter Salzburger, Michael Taborsky and Christian Sturmbauer examine the relationship between facial stripe pattern (long used as a distinguishing character between N. brichardi and N. pulcher) and the molecular phylogeny of the N. brichardi/N. pulcher species complex using a 443 base-pair sequence of the mitochondrial control region. 

The authors found that the phylogenetic reconstructions never reflected the current taxonomic separation of N. brichardi and N. pulcher, nor was there a clear genetic pattern linked to the geographic distribution along the lake shore. 

According to the authors “...the dark T-shaped gill-cover markings with associated blue and/or yellow patterns that identify N. brichardi evolved several times independently from pulcher-type ancestors...” 

*Given their results, the authors suggest that what is currently recognised as N. brichardi and N. pulcher belong to a single species, with N. pulcher being the older of the two names that should be used.*

For more information, see the paper: Duftner, N, KM Sefc, S Koblm&#252;ller, W Salzburger, M Taborsky and C Sturmbauer (2007) Parallel evolution of facial stripe patterns in the Neolamprologus brichardi/pulcher species complex endemic to Lake Tanganyika. Molecular Phylogenetics and Evolution 45, pp. 706–715.


Full article by Ng Heok Hee here...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's Fish News RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

